# Just picked up some live rock that had zoas on it...



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

I went to my LFS to get the last of my live rock, i picked out 3 pieces that looked pretty good. They were nice and purple and had some nice shape to it. I put them in my tank about an hour ago, and i didnt realize it at the store, but the rock has zoas all over it! what kind of special care should i do for them? i didnt intend on having any corals in my tank until i did the research and had the proper gear, but these guys kinda just showed up.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

No extra care for them. They will feed from the water column provided you have fish you are feeding. If you wanted to feed you could get some cyclopeeze to feed them.
Can you get a pic of them?


----------



## phatcav1999 (Jun 30, 2006)

go get you some dt's, they will also eat brine shrimp


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

just give them light and let them get what ever food floats their way when you feed your fish. they grow like weeds once they get acclimated.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

no need to feed them just make sure they get light and post some pics


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Feed them phytoplankton


----------

